# Help to identify and treat a swollen leg.



## mchiareli (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have this one frog with something in the leg that i can't identify, can you help me with this? I do have some meds in hand but I am not sure how to treat it.

What I have in hands are:

Calcium Gluconate 6 ml	CaGluc6ml	4	
Ivermectin 25mg/5ml for Dilution	Ivermectin	
Triple Sulfa Antibiotic Powder	TripSulfa	
Methylene Blue 5 ml for Dilution	MethBlue	
Isotonic Amphibian’s Ringer Solids (Makes 1Gal Soln)

Does it help?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

See a Vet! Getting advice on a forum is great but, only a Vet can properly diagnose and treat.

Meanwhile: what are you supplementing with? How old are the supplements?


----------



## mchiareli (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't live in US, there are no vets that can take care of frogs here where i Live.

i am using calcium and reptvite from zoomed,they are still on date. do you think can be this? 

I just got some rep-cal. And i will start with them.


----------

